# ظهورات لمريم المجدلية بعد القيامة و زياراتها لقبر المسيح



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

* ظهورات لمريم المجدلية بعد القيامة و زياراتها لقبر المسيح 

قداسه البابا شنوده







يقول  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أطال الرب حياته، فإن مريم المجدلية قد زارت القبر خمس مرات فى فجر أحد القيامة..

وقد استغرقت أحداث هذه الزيارات -وبأكثر تحديد الزيارات الأربعة الأولى- الفترة ما بين ظهور أول ضوء فى الفجر "إذ طلعت الشمس" (مر16: 2)، وتلاشى آخر بقايا ظلمة الليل "والظلام باق" (يو20: 1). وهى مدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة فى المعتاد يومياً.

وكانت مريم المجدلية تذهب لزيارة القبر، ثم تعود إلى مدينة أورشليم بمنتهى السرعة، ثم تأتى إلى القبر مسرعة فى زيارة تالية وهى تجرى.

ولأن موضع القبر كان قريباً من أورشليم (أنظر يو19: 20، 41)، لهذا لم تكن المسافة تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً. وبالرغم من أن مريم المجدلية قد قطعت هذه المسافة عشر مرات في زياراتها الخمس، إلا أنها فى الزيارات الأربع الأولى، ومنذ وجودها عند القبر لأول مرة في فجر الأحد فإنها قطعت هذه المسافة ست مرات فقط. أي أنها استغرقت حوالي خمس دقائق في كل مرة ما بين القبر وأورشليم وبالعكس.

ونظراً لأهمية ترتيب أحداث القيامة، نورد فيما يلي بياناً بالزيارات الخمس لمريم المجدلية عند القبر حسبما أوردها الإنجيليون الأربعة بترتيب حدوثها :



الزيارة الأولى:

أوردها القديس مرقس فى إنجيله كما يلى:

"وبعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة حنوطاً ليأتين ويدهنه. وباكراً جداً فى أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس. وكن يقلن فيما بينهن: من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر. فتطلعن ورأين أن الحجر قد دُحرج. لأنه كان عظيماً جداً. ولما دخلن القبر رأين شاباً جالساً عن اليمين لابساً حلة بيضاء فاندهشن. فقال لهن : لا تندهشن. أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. قد قام ليس هو ههنا. هوذا الموضع الذى وضعوه فيه. لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس أنه يسبقكم إلى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم. فخرجن سريعاً وهربن من القبر لأن الرعدة والحيرة أخذتاهن ولم يقلن لأحد شيئاً لأنهن كن خائفات" (مر16: 1-8).

والدليل على أن هذه الزيارة كانت الأولى أن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب كن يقلن فيما بينهن "من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر" (مر16: 3) إذ لم تكن مريم قد رأت الحجر مدحرجاً بعد.

الزيارة الثانية:

بعد عودة مريم المجدلية من الزيارة الأولى إذ لم تخبر أحداً بما قاله الملاك فى الزيارة الأولى لأنها كانت خائفة، ذهبت مرة أخرى فى صُحبة القديسة مريم العذراء لتنظرا القبر. وقد أورد القديس متى فى إنجيله هذه الواقعة دون أن يذكر القديسة العذراء مريم بالتحديد مسمياً إياها "مريم الأخرى".

"وبعد السبت عند فجر أول الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لتنظرا القبر. وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت. لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه. وكان منظره كالبرق ولباسه أبيض كالثلج. فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات. فأجاب الملاك وقال  للمرأتين : لا تخافا أنتما. فإنى أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا لأنه قام كما قال. هلما انظرا الموضع الذى كان الرب مضطجعاً فيه. واذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه أنه قد قام من الأموات. ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل. هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد قلت لكما. فخرجتا سريعاً من القبر بخوف وفرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه. وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه إذا يسوع لاقاهما وقال سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له. فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا لإخوتى أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يروننى" (مت28: 1-10).

فى قول القديس متى "إذا زلزلة عظيمة قد حدثت" لا يعنى أن الزلزلة قد حدثت وقت تلك الزيارة، بل سبقتها وسبقت الزيارة الأولى أيضاً.

وقد أورد القديس مرقس هذه الزيارة باختصار فى إنجيله، هى التى رأت فيها مريم المجدلية السيد المسيح وهى فى صحبة القديسة مريم العذراء. وذكر هذه الواقعة بعد أن ذكر الزيارة الأولى : "وبعدما قام باكراً فى أول الأسبوع، ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية التى كان قد أخرج منها سبعة شياطين. فذهبت هذه وأخبرت الذين كانوا معه وهم ينوحون ويبكون. فلما سمع أولئك أنه حى وقد نظرته لم يصدقوا" (مر16: 9-11).

وبهذا ترى كيف أكرم السيد المسيح أمه العذراء والدة الإله: إذ لم يظهر لمريم المجدلية فى زيارتها الأولى مع مريم أم يعقوب وسالومة. بل ظهر لها حينما حضرت مع أمه. وفى تلك الزيارة تم تنفيذ رغبة السيد المسيح بسرعة فى إبلاغ تلاميذه كما ذكر القديس متى إذ خرجتا من القبر "راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه" (مت28: 8).

ليتنا نطلب صُحبة القديسة مريم العذراء فى حياتنا الروحية، لنرى السيد المسيح بأعين قلوبنا ونبشر بقيامته بغير تردد. لأن العذراء هى مثال الطاعة والتسليم بين جميع القديسين.

الزيارة الثالثة:

بعد أن أخبرت مريم المجدلية التلاميذ بقيامة السيد المسيح، أرادت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب أن تذهبا مرة أخرى إلى القبر مع مجموعة من نساء عديدات. وقد أورد القديس لوقا فى إنجيله هذه الزيارة بعد أن سرد أحداث الدفن يوم الجمعة. وراحة يوم السبت:

"وتبعته نساء كن قد أتين معه من الجليل ونظرن القبر وكيف وُضع جسده. فرجعن وأعددن حنوطاً وأطياباً. وفى السبت استرحن حسب الوصية. ثم فى أول الأسبوع أول الفجر أتين إلى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذى أعددنه ومعهن أناس فوجدن الحجر مدحرجاً عن القبر. فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع. وفيما هن محتارات فى ذلك إذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة. وإذ كن خائفات ومنكسات وجوههن إلى الأرض. قالا لهنَّ : لماذا تطلبن الحى بين الأموات. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام. إذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد فى الجليل قائلاً : أنه ينبغى أن يُسلّم ابن الإنسان فى أيدى أناس خطاة ويصلب وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم. فتذكّرن كلامه. ورجعن من القبر وأخبرن الأحد عشر وجميع الباقين بهذا كله. وكانت مريم المجدلية، ويونا، ومريم أم يعقوب، والباقيات معهن اللواتى قلن هذا للرسل. فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان. ولم يصدقوهن" (لو23: 55 -24: 11).

بعد هذه الزيارة إذ لم يصدِّق الآباء الرسل كلام النسوة بدأ الشك يساور مريم المجدلية فقررت أن تذهب إلى القبر بمفردها. هذه هى الزيارة التالية.



الزيارة الرابعة:

ذهبت إلى القبر بمفردها قبل نهاية بقايا ظلمة الليل. وقد أورد القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى هذه الزيارة كما يلى : "وفى أول الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام باق. فنظرت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر. فركضت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس وإلى التلميذ الآخر الذى كان يسوع يحبه وقالت لهما أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه. فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الآخر وأتيا إلى القبر. وكان الإثنان يركضان معاً. فسبق التلميذ الآخر بطرس وجاء أولاً إلى القبر. وانحنى فنظر الأكفان موضوعة ولكنه لم يدخل. ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه ودخل القبر ونظر الأكفان موضوعة والمنديل الذى كان على رأسه ليس موضوعاً مع الأكفان، بل ملفوفاً فى موضع وحده. فحينئذ دخل أيضاً التلميذ الآخر الذى جاء أولاً إلى القبر ورأى فآمن. لأنهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغى أن يقوم من الأموات. فمضى التلميذان أيضاً إلى موضعهما" (يو20: 1-10).

والعجيب أن مريم المجدلية بعد هذه الزيارة، بدأت تردد كلاماً مغايراً تماماً لما سبق أن قالته بعد الزيارتين الثانية والثالثة حينما أخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب وبكلامه ثم بكلام الملاكين عن قيامته.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

بعد الزيارة الرابعة بدأت تردد عبارة تحمل معنى الشك فى قيامة السيد المسيح بالرغم من ظهوره السابق لها وظهورات الملائكة المتعددة.

قالت للقديسين بطرس ويوحنا الرسولين " أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه؟!" (يو20: 2).

بعد هذا الكلام وبعد أن علم الرسل أن الحراس قد انصرفوا من أمام القبر. ذهب بطرس ويوحنا الرسولان إلى القبر وتبعتهما مريم المجدلية. وكانت هذه هى زيارتها الخامسة والأخيرة للقبر فى أحد القيامة. وحفلت هذه الزيارة بأحداث هامة غيرّت مجرى حياتها وتفكيرها تماماً.


الزيارة الخامسة:

أورد القديس يوحنا فى إنجيله أحداث هذه الزيارة بعد كلامه السابق مباشرة كما يلى:

"أما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجاً تبكى. وفيما هى تبكى انحنت إلى القبر، فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحداً عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين، حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعاً. فقالا لها يا إمرأة لماذا تبكين. قالت لهما إنهم أخذوا سيدى ولست أعلم أين وضعوه. ولما قالت هذا التفتت إلى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفاً ولم تعلم أنه يسوع. قال لها يسوع يا إمرأة لماذا تبكين. من تطلبين؟ فظنت تلك أنه البستانى فقالت له يا سيد إن كنت أنت قد حملته فقل لى أين وضعته وأنا آخذه. قال لها يسوع يا مريم. فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربونى. الذى تفسيره يا معلم. قال لها يسوع لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى. ولكن اذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم، فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب وأنه قال لها هذا" (يو 20: 11- 18).

فى هذه الزيارة الخامسة والأخيرة للقبر، نرى مريم المجدلية وهى فى اضطراب وشك وبكاء، تردد قولها السابق الذى قالته للرسولين بطرس ويوحنا. فقالت نفس العبارة للملاكين الجالسين داخل القبر " أخذوا سيدى ولست أعلم أين وضعوه" (يو 20: 13)   ثم وصل بها الحال أن قالتها للسيد المسيح نفسه عند ظهوره لها للمرة الثانية "يا سيد إن كنت أنت قد حملته فقل لى أين وضعته وأنا آخذه" (يو20: 15). وكانت قد ظنت أنه البستانى ولم تعلم أنه يسوع (أنظر يو20: 15،14).

وحينما ناداها السيد المسيح باسمها قائلاً "يا مريم" (يو20 : 16)، كان يريد أن يعاتبها على كل هذه البلبلة والشكوك التى أثارتها حول قيامته، وعلى ما هى فيه من شك فى هذه القيامة المجيدة، ثم رغبتها فى الإمساك به لئلا يفلت منها مرة أخرى بعد أن أمسكت سابقاً قدميه وسجدت له فى ظهوره الأول لها مع العذراء مريم ( أنظر مت28: 9).

فى هذه المرة قال لها مؤنباً "لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى" (يو20: 17). كان هذا تأنيباً شديداً لها لأنها شكّت فى قيامته، وتريد أن تمسكه لئلا يختفى مرة أخرى...

إنها بشكها فى قيامته تكون فى شك من قدرته الإلهية فى أن يقوم من الأموات. وكأنه ليس هو رب الحياة المساوى لأبيه السماوى فى القدرة والعظمة والسلطان. وبهذا يكون لم يرتفع فى نظرها إلى مستوى الآب... كما إنها تريد أن تمنع اختفائه من أمام عينيها لكى لا تشك فى القيامة... وبهذا تكون كمن يريد أن يمنع صعوده إلى السماء... وماذا يكون حالها بعد صعوده فعلاً ليجلس عن يمين الآب.

لهذا أمرها بصريح العبارة "اذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20: 17).

فى قوله هذا كان يقصد أن يقول لتلاميذه أن إلهكم  (أى الآب) قد صار إلهاً لى حينما أخليت نفسى متجسداً وصائراً فى صورة عبد، وسوف يصير أبى السماوى (الذى هو أبى بالطبيعة)، أباً لكم (بالتبنى) حينما أصعد إلى السماء، وأرسل الروح القدس الذي يلِدكم من الله فى المعمودية.

فبنزولى أخذت الذى لكم، وبصعودى تأخذون الذى لى.

فى هذه المرة فهمت مريم المجدلية أنها ينبغى أن تقبل فكرة صعود السيد المسيح الذى لم يكن قد صعد بعد بالرغم من اختفائه عن عينيها بعد قيامته، كما أنه بقى على الأرض أربعين يوماً كاملين بعد القيامة لحين صعوده إلى السماء أمام أعين تلاميذه وقديسيه.

لهذا "جاءت مريم المجدلية، وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب، وأنه قال لها هذا" (يو20: 18).

وكما عالج السيد المسيح شك توما فى يوم الأحد التالى لأحد القيامة، هكذا عالج شكوك المجدلية بظهوره لها مرة أخرى فى أحد القيامة، فى البستان...

كانت السيدة العذراء مريم عجيبة ومتفوقة فى إيمانها- فقد آمنت قبل أن ترى السيد المسيح قائماً من الأموات، وآمنت حينما أبصرته، وآمنت حينما أمسكت بقدميه وسجدت له... وقبلت صعوده فى تسليم كامل، لأنها كانت تعرف أنه ينبغى أن يجلس عن يمين أبيه السماوى، ولا يكون لملكه نهاية، حسبما بشرها الملاك قبل حلول الكلمة فى أحشائها متجسداً... لهذا حقاً قالت لها اليصابات بالروح القدس "طوبى للتى آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو1: 45)

*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

شفاعة العذراء ام الله 

معك اخي ومعنا

جزيل الشكر للموضوع القيم


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شفاعة العذراء ام الله
> 
> معك اخي ومعنا
> 
> جزيل الشكر للموضوع القيم


آمين
دمتم بخير أخى الغالى كليمو
شكرا جداا​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا
للموضوع
الجميل والرائع  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرا
> للموضوع
> الجميل والرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا أختى الغاليه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ويكون معاك


----------

